# FFXIII Party Set Up



## VantagE (Mar 14, 2010)

Okay so I am just getting into Chapter 11 of FFXIII and I pretty much figured out the best all-round group to have. I put who I chose and why and then put what I was using as a Paradigm Deck.

Put down what three characters you are using and why and anything else you feel like about the three you have chosen.


My choice would be Lighting, Fang, and Hope.
Lighting - She should be the leader because is the best all-rounder with access to a wide spread of abilities and Techniques.

Fang- She can become a good Sentinel (I know snow is better in this respect because of his higher HP), and has very high STR and can become a very good COM if need be. And she can also become a good Saboteur which gives her a good edge to her during battles.

Hope - He has the highest Magic stat so he is a very powerful Medic, and Ravanger, as well as being a good Synergist which he can focus on Def augmentation early on in the game.

I found so far that this is the best all-round team to put together. They pretty much cover ALL the Paradigm sets that you would want.

The main Paradigm set up that I had for a long while was this:
Relentless Assault -RAV,COM,RAV
Diversity - RAV,COM,MED
Delta Attack - COM,SEN,RAV
Solidarity - COM,SEN,MED
Protection - MED,SEN,SYN
Evened Odds - MED,SAB,SYN

I REALLY really liked this deck a lot and it worked for me well... though it took me a while to figure out what I liked, I did switch a couple of out and put in Mystic Tower which uses RAV,SEN, and a RAV. and then I noticed some of the monsters wailed on me too fast to be healed by just one medic so I made Combat Clinic which is MED,SEN,MED.

Hope this helped someone xD


----------



## VantagE (Mar 14, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 14, 2010)

Im not sure about my team as i have get to get it but is saw you playing it on ps3 lol


----------



## VantagE (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I have been playing it a lot. xD


----------



## Ricano (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't gotten that far, but most likely will be Lightning, Sazh, and Vanille.


----------



## Vivi (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been playing it very slowly because I usually tend to play games very fast, so I haven't got to choose my party yet.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2010)

Bump

Ok so its been a few days since people have bought FFXIII, read my first post and answer the question. If you have not gone that far yet, thats fine, at least tell me who your group would be and what paradigms anyways and your reasons behind picking them.


----------



## Vivi (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, well my party setup is about the same as yours. I also like Lightning, Fang, and Hope, so they are my main party members.

I start off battles with Even Odds to buff up my party members and debuff the enemies.  After that I switch to Relentless Assault to attack and If one of my members needs healing I usually switch to Solidarity, although I've been using Combat Clinic more now that I'm further in the game.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 18, 2010)

I use Lightning, Fang and Hope the most. I start off with Bully, then go to Diversity. If it's a one enemy thing, I use the Rav/Rav/Com paradigm.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have been gone since Monday and have not played FFXIII so I have not progressed any further =/

I usually start off with relentless assault unless its a certain enemy that I need to attack differently. Before I left on vacation, I was at Mah'Habara doing some CP farming to get Light, Fang, and Hopes three main classes maxed out... kinda of boring grinding...


----------



## Vivi (Mar 21, 2010)

Has anyone got to the last boss in chapter 12? I'm having a difficult time with it. Any suggestions as to what party setup I should use?


----------

